# Upsetting News today (Club Feet)



## rookies

We had our 20 weeks scan today and it appear the little one got Club Feet and we are very upset at the moment.

I am writing to see if there are any parents on here with babies with ClubFeet?? How you got one and what they like now?

Thanks


----------



## lisaann

Hi, not sure if I can help at all but I have slight club foot. My mam would massage my foot when I was small and I think when I was younger I had to do a few strengthing exercises but apart from that it has not affected me much at all. Like I say mine was slight so I cant speak for everyone with it but hopefully I might help you not to worry too much. I was concerned it may be bad when I was pregnant but even with all the extra weight it was no bother. Sorry I cant help too much.


----------



## Sparkleyone

Hi there,

My nephew was born with club feet. One foot was very severe. As a result he needed a tiny operation on or near his heel, and he needed to wear specialist boots on his feet for bed for a while. He is now 3 years old, and walks/ runs like every other child. He has no problems whatsoever.

Please dont upset yourself too much, they can do wonderful things these days. Although, I do have a child with Autism and I know as a mother, telling you not to worry is like telling the tide not to come in.

PM me if you need to talk, Xx


----------



## Mickeyc

Hi,

My Daughter was born in August with club foot. it was quite severe. we found out at the 20 week scan and were devestated so I know what you are going through. :hugs:

Sophie is being treated by the ponseti method which is less invasive than the old surgical methods. I think the majority of hospitals use this method now.

She was put into plaster cast from her thigh to her toes at 10 days old and this was changed weekly for 7 weeks. They move the position of the foot until it is fully corrected.

She had an operation after 5 weeks to cut her achilies tendon (tenotomy) to release her heel and then she had a further 2 weeks in plaster.

Once the last plaster came off she was put into a little brace called boots and bar which is a bit like a little snowboard! the feet are in little boots which is attached to a bar and turned outwards. This is to stop the foot from relapsing. she has to wear this for 3 months for 23 hours a day. 

Sophies 3 months in boots and bar is up next week and the time will then be reduced to wearing them at night only.

Her feet are beautiful, it is amazing what they have done in such a short space of time.

we have had to make a few changes as you would expect (bathing and nappy changing can be a bit of a challenge at the start!) but it is not nearly as bad as we imagined it would be and Sophie has adapted really well.

Soph was born with a hole in her heart too and had heart surgery at 12 weeks old so she has really been through it in her first few months of life! she is a little fighter though and is such a happy little girl.

I would be happy to email you pictures of Sophies feet and her various stages of treatment if it would help. PM me if you want to.

Take care and good luck with the pregnancy. Try not to worry too much, I know how hard it is to accept that something is wrong but believe me when you see your new baby their feet will just seem perfect to you!

BTW there is a charity called STEPS for children with lower limb conditions specifically feet and hips, and their website is great. They have been a brilliant source of info for me

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rookies

Mickeyc said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Daughter was born in August with club foot. it was quite severe. we found out at the 20 week scan and were devestated so I know what you are going through. :hugs:
> 
> Sophie is being treated by the ponseti method which is less invasive than the old surgical methods. I think the majority of hospitals use this method now.
> 
> She was put into plaster cast from her thigh to her toes at 10 days old and this was changed weekly for 7 weeks. They move the position of the foot until it is fully corrected.
> 
> She had an operation after 5 weeks to cut her achilies tendon (tenotomy) to release her heel and then she had a further 2 weeks in plaster.
> 
> Once the last plaster came off she was put into a little brace called boots and bar which is a bit like a little snowboard! the feet are in little boots which is attached to a bar and turned outwards. This is to stop the foot from relapsing. she has to wear this for 3 months for 23 hours a day.
> 
> Sophies 3 months in boots and bar is up next week and the time will then be reduced to wearing them at night only.
> 
> Her feet are beautiful, it is amazing what they have done in such a short space of time.
> 
> we have had to make a few changes as you would expect (bathing and nappy changing can be a bit of a challenge at the start!) but it is not nearly as bad as we imagined it would be and Sophie has adapted really well.
> 
> Soph was born with a hole in her heart too and had heart surgery at 12 weeks old so she has really been through it in her first few months of life! she is a little fighter though and is such a happy little girl.
> 
> I would be happy to email you pictures of Sophies feet and her various stages of treatment if it would help. PM me if you want to.
> 
> Take care and good luck with the pregnancy. Try not to worry too much, I know how hard it is to accept that something is wrong but believe me when you see your new baby their feet will just seem perfect to you!
> 
> BTW there is a charity called STEPS for children with lower limb conditions specifically feet and hips, and their website is great. They have been a brilliant source of info for me
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you for sharing this story with me and this has helped me big time. We been to the Hospital again today to have a scan done by a dr and it has been confirmed signed of Club Feet but everything else is great. They said we have to wait for the little one to arrive to see what treatments is needed on the feets and fingers cross not much needs doing.

We got to go for a scan every month now to keep an eye on things did you have to do this?

I have PM you and think I forgot to leave you my email address so will PM you again.

Cheers
Andrew :hugs:


----------



## Kit

Hi, came across this thread by chance when I clicked on the wrong forum. I had an atypical club foot - basically I had no foot at all, just toes on a twisted ankle. I had 14 operations between 1 day and 12 years of age. I waklked at the normal age and went on to do all the sports and activities that my friends did. I am now in my 30s with no problems other than odd size feet!


----------



## rookies

Hi Guys.

I am trying to find out if ClubFeet can still correct itself before it born???

Just trying to get as much information together


----------



## Mickeyc

We had scans at 12, 20, 24, 30 and 35 weeks but I had other complications aswell.

We were told to wait unill LO arrived too before any decisions were made. I was totally unprepared though and when she was born we were given an appointment for when she was 10 days old for a 'check up' and we brought her home from the appointment in plaster! It was a bit of a shock. 

I wish I had done a bit more research on the ponseti method so I would have known what to expect. All the health care professionals kept telling us dont worry and that she would probably just need a bit of physio. It would have been a lot easier if I was more prepared.

I have sent you some pictures of my LO in her various stages of treatment. I hope it helps

Take Care:hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

My son was born with talipes that fixed themselves within a week. No treatment needed. I have seen some severe ones which have been treated and look great now. Good luck !


----------



## rookies

Emmea12uk said:


> My son was born with talipes that fixed themselves within a week. No treatment needed. I have seen some severe ones which have been treated and look great now. Good luck !

How bad where they when he was born? Was they really turned? As I have read several post saying some do correct themselves.... Did it show up on scan that your son had talipes?

Many Thanks
Andrew


----------



## Emmea12uk

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v260/212/60/542701212/n542701212_1043094_113.jpg

this is him a few hours old - you can see a nail imprint on his shin as his feet were squashed into his legs. we saw them on the scans before he was born and never imagined they would correct themselves.


----------



## Tegans Mama

My daughter has one club foot and one not. The only problem it brings us (since she can't walk anyway due to her Spina Bifida) is that one of her feet is a size bigger than the other. 

Hope they can fix it - normally it is perfectly treatable.


----------



## rookies

Thank you everyone for your kind posts on this thread.. 

As the Dr says we can do much till the baby is born. We wont know how bad it is etc or if it will correct itself etc till the baby is born that what the dr keep saying and i am sure you all know :)

Fingers Cross everything be ok.

Merry Xmas everyone

Andy :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Fingers crossed for you! Even if it is bad, it is treatable.

Happy new year!


----------



## rookies

Though I come and update you all on this...... We had our newborn on the 17th April naming Chloe Louise.... She had the club feet as we expected so she went into casting from 10 days old and was in them for 3 weeks before being moved onto the bar in which she is in now. We go back to hosp in 2 weeks time in which we believe will be when she be able to be bar free during day just wear them at bed time. We have been told her feet are doing smashing and turning very well indeed.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh she was born already?! I have been away from here for ages! Glad everything is ok and the treatment is underway. The casts and bar always look so mean but they don't know any better do they and they are sure worth it in the end! I have seen some amazing results before!


----------



## Mickeyc

Hi Andy,

Congratulations & I am Really glad that Chloe is doing well with her treatment. The 3 months in boots and bar is tough isnt it? but it goes so quickly. I bet you cant wait until its night time and naps only. We found it alot easier after this stage.

Did she have to have the tenotomy?

How is she coping with it all? I hope she has settled well into the B&B.

Take care and keep us updated on little Chloe

:hugs:


----------

